# Trunk Rattle



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Hey guys, this rattle in my trunk is driving me crazy. I have 2 Jl w4's in my trunk, and it pretty much rattles the bolts loose in my trunk. Mostlly the rear seat- belt assembely. I have sprayed the trunk lid with under-coating, also sprayed the rear deck. 
Can anybody recomend a good way to knock this rattle down besides dynomatt?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Moved to Audio...


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Try to pinpoint your rattle. Chances are many things are rattling all at once. You need to look into each rattle and dampen them individually. 
Oh, and don't buy dynamat...its way to expensive. There are many cheep alternatives when sound deadening. Get creative or ask around, your bound to find some good ideas.

Good luck


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

thats what i ment, i dont want to get dynomatt. I was asking, what other alternatives are being used? But thank you for the reply. I know that the rear seat belts rattle like a mofo. The rear back of the trunk rattles. The headlinner used to rattle, but i fixed that with some foam packing material. But now i think it has come loose again. How would i go about damping the rear seat belt assembely, the only thing i have found to work was removing the completelly?
I really appreciate the help.


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

Its usually the little trunk levers and stuff that rattle... i heard tightening down the trunk helps...
the rattle problem in my car is far worse... my windshield wipers bounce, my sunroof, and top vibrate about 1/2 inch, and my speedometer, and tachometer jump with every bass hit...
THATS MEMPHIS POWER FOR YOU!
yeah, my car is a rattle box, but it gets me trophies


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

i 3 layers of dynamat extreme, 2 layers of spray, and expanding foam, i know you guys dont like dynamat cuz its expensive, i likeit cuz i got it at cost price


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Dont get me wrong i would really like to get some dynomatt, but it is a bit pricey. Plus id rather try and do it myself with some sort of spray or whatever...lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

Enough with the explosives. All you do with a noisy rattle is dampen it. If you are even ansking this question then you better have it profesionally done. That way the work id guarenteed and you won't get the crap all over the car. They will neet about 15 sheets if 1X8 to do a Sentra size car. Anyways just get the rear of the car done. Nothing up front with rattle with a system of that size. I'm supprised your having trouble in the rear. After that you will have no problem. Undercoating and rockguard is the worst thing you could put on there, and it looks horrible. Stay away from that.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Trust me bud, i can do it myself. I was an auto painter a few years back, i have the skillz. All i wanted to know was if there were any other alternatives to useing dynomatt. Its ugly, and expencive. Also you cant even tell i sprayed my trunk with undercoating, cuase the trunk is black.


----------

